# Will using White Oak be a different flavor than Red Oak??



## smoker21 (Jan 31, 2013)

The same question goes for Apple and Cherry. 

A neighbor has an apple tree.  Not sure what kind but I know it's not a crab apple.  Does it matter all that much what kind of Apple tree it is?

When I cherry wood, what kind of cherry am I getting in both chunks and pellets??

Thanks as always.

Jim


----------



## smoker21 (Jan 31, 2013)

I guess I should ask about Maple also.  Around here there are many different kinds.  Heck I even have a Norway maple but it's to small to try yet...

JD


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 31, 2013)

Any apple including crab apple is OK.

You should be able to use any of the maples used in maple syrup production, those are sugar maple(sometimes called hard maple), red maple, black maple and silver maple.

I don't use oak or pellets so I can't answer the other questions.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 31, 2013)

White oak and red are different in flavor  but both are good for me with beef, mixed with something else like hickory or pecan.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 31, 2013)

Hell ,they are all different flavors.......try them all and see what ya like!
But conifers are not good for smoking.....


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 31, 2013)

DanMcG said:


> Hell ,they are all different flavors.......try them all and see what ya like!
> But conifers are not good for smoking.....


Careful, Dan, careful.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

DanMcG said:


> Hell ,they are all different flavors.......try them all and see what ya like!
> But conifers are not good for smoking.....


Great advice!  That way you can decide for yourself what works best for you - different folks have different tastes.


----------

